# Portable Vivarium?



## COLD BLOODED THINGS RULE (Dec 27, 2012)

Hi I as just wondering if there is a type of easy setup portable Vivarium for my bearded dragon as a temporary home for when we go on holiday ( normally about 5 days) he is about 45cm 

Thanks to anyone who replies :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

don't think so, but with a bit of imagination and some tools you could knock one together.

all you'd need to do is work out a way to build one that's easy to dismantle.


----------



## dubs (Oct 13, 2008)

COLD BLOODED THINGS RULE said:


> Hi I as just wondering if there is a type of easy setup portable Vivarium for my bearded dragon as a temporary home for when we go on holiday ( normally about 5 days) he is about 45cm
> 
> Thanks to anyone who replies :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


Only thing I can suggest is leaving him at home. All that will happen is he will get scared and you will end up doing more harm than good. 

Your BD is not a dog


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Probably not feasible but it depends on where you are on your holidays. I could see it being possible in say a caravan or private apartment but I don't think you can walk in to any old hotel with a bd! As meko has said it may be possible with a wooden viv that was easy to dismantle, possibly Perspex doors. 

I couldn't really see the benefit of it though, would probably cause more stress and disruption than leaving him at home. Even if you couldn't physically supply him with livefood for the 5 days or couldn't get anyone to feed him you can feed him up and leave some locusts/worms in there for him to feed on and just get someone to check on him every day or two and spot clean.

He certainty wouldn't see it as 'going on holiday' put it that way. I know there could be issues with leaving him unsupervised but I'd imagine he'd be less risk at home in his usual viv where he is calm and you wouldn't want to be dealing with a poorly dragon in an unusual environment where you have little help and knowledge of local reps. 

To answer your question it could be doable but I don't think its advisable.


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

Do you mean to take on holiday with you? Or as a viv you can transport to a friend/relatives house for him to stay in while you are away? If its the former it is probably going to be inadviseable, however if it is the latter then it's probably not too difficult, as Meko said an easily dismantable viv would be the best solution, with a bit of thought you could have most of it hinged and just the roof and doors totally removeable.

Got a few ideas if this is your purpose, would be happy to let you know.

Dave


----------

